# Turn a jigsaw into a scrollsaw/minature bandsaw with this:



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've seen other DIY jigs kind of like this, but they didn't have the wheel bearings on top to keep the blade as straight like this one. Too bad they don't sell this in the US. I thought he might lose a finger tip a couple of times, but "no demage!"


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Reminds me of a plan shopnotes had years ago. Every time I see one of these jigsaw tables I can't help but l laugh that that Rockwell blade runner thing exists


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Over the years I have made and used that style of saw when a band saw or scroll saw was not available, they are as good as the blade that is used and work fine in a pinch.
I like the blade guide, wish I had of thought of that at the time.
All that being said I doubt if I would be in the market for one, but can appreciate the principle behind it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Just shows what can be accomplished with simple hand tools and jigs. Probably could make something similar, perhaps cutting a slot in metal as a blade guide. Means someone without a shop and only a jig saw and circular saw can have a table saw and band saw. I made a simple jig for my Circular saw after seeing posts on the forum. Used to make a kitchen cabinet.
johnep


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Although it is an unusual item, it is obvious the operator has little knowledge or concern for "shop safety" when using power equipment. Also the sample material for the most part appears to be soft pine, not hardwoods or tempered steel.


----------

